# NCEES 2001



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 23, 2014)

Can someone walk me through Problem 507 on the NCEES 2001 Thermal Fluids practice exam?

I can read the values off the Psychrometric chart easily enough and I understand the mass balance to solve for mevap = 0.0129 ma

I'm stuck on the energy balance and there the values (68, 48) are coming from.

Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 23, 2014)

Sorry guys, they're just the enthalpy values for Saturated Liquid at the given temperatures (100, 80).


----------

